# Connexion plusieurs appareils



## johnny35 (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai plusieurs questions concernant le cloud et j'avoue que je n'y comprends rien, j'espère que donc que vous allez pouvoir m'aider.

Déjà j'ai un iPhone 7, un iPad, et ma femme a un iPhone et un mac book pro.
Non avons un compte iCloud avec partage familial et apple music. (Nous le partageons avec notre fils qui a un autre identifiant apple et donc on ne voit ni ses photos ni ses documents dans le cloud ce qui nous convient et on ne voudrait pas que ça se mélange).

Alors du coup je voulais savoir comment faire pour ne pas voir les photos de ma femme dans ma photothèque mais pour quand même qu'elles soient toutes sauvegardées dans notre cloud commun ?
J'ai des photos noire avec un point d'exclamation et je ne sais pas comment les voir, est-ce normal?
Il y a aussi des photos sur le mac book qu'on a fait avant d'avoir le cloud et on aimerait que ce soit dans notre cloud pour y avoir accès quand nous le souhaitons sur les autres appareils est-ce possible ??

Si on veut partager des photos avec notre fils comme un dossier photos vacances par exemple est-ce possible pour qu'il ai les photos sur son téléphone ?

Concernant Apple Music, j'ai quelques musiques dans ma bibliothèque qui ne sont pas sur apple music (des concerts,...) et il me demande de fusionner ma bibliothèque avec Apple Music mais je ne sais pas a quoi ça va correspondre ? Dois-je nettoyer ma musique sur l'app Musique de mon Mac et ne laisser que ce que je veux fusionner pour les avoir sur mes différents appareil ??

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été très clair...
Merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui pourront m'aider, car je vous avoue que je suis complètement perdu.
Bonne soirée et bon confinement à tous !!


----------



## ericse (17 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Pour commencer, iCloud c'est un compte personnel : 3 personnes = 3 comptes iCloud différents, comme cela rien ne se mélange sans qu'on le veuille. Ensuite on peut activer le partage familial entre ces 3 comptes pour partager le cout de l'abonnement, mais pas les données qui restent personnelles.


----------



## Igrekoa2n (17 Avril 2020)

Un compte apple chacun et un album photo partagé à ces comptes, qui vous permettrai d'avoir chacun votre phototèque perso sur le Cloud + un lieu où partager les photos, albums... 
Voir ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202786


----------



## johnny35 (18 Avril 2020)

Ok merci pour vos réponses,
J'ai fait comme vous m'avez dit 1 compte iCloud chacun, mais par contre je n'ai pas les mêmes photos sur mon iPad et mon iPhone qui ont le même compte iCloud et sur mon iPad certaines photos sont grises dans la photothèque et il faut que je clique dessus pour la voir apparaitre puis disparaitre en gris à nouveau lorsque je reviens dessus.

Une idée ?


----------



## ericse (19 Avril 2020)

johnny35 a dit:


> Ok merci pour vos réponses,
> J'ai fait comme vous m'avez dit 1 compte iCloud chacun, mais par contre je n'ai pas les mêmes photos sur mon iPad et mon iPhone qui ont le même compte iCloud et sur mon iPad certaines photos sont grises dans la photothèque et il faut que je clique dessus pour la voir apparaitre puis disparaitre en gris à nouveau lorsque je reviens dessus.
> 
> Une idée ?



De la patience ? Ça peut prendre du temps, si le WiFi est suffisant et les appareils en charge.


----------



## johnny35 (20 Avril 2020)

Oui j'ai essayé avec la patience, mais même en prenant de nouvelles photos sur l'iPad, elles ne s'affichent pas sur le l'iPhone je n'y comprends rien...


----------



## ericse (20 Avril 2020)

johnny35 a dit:


> Oui j'ai essayé avec la patience, mais même en prenant de nouvelles photos sur l'iPad, elles ne s'affichent pas sur le l'iPhone je n'y comprends rien...



Quand on a un peu trop bidouillé avec les comptes iCloud ça arrive qu'un appareil ne s'y retrouve pas...
Le mieux c'est de se connecter sur iCloud.com, regarder les photos qui sont réellement sur iCloud, et ensuite trouver le ou les appareils qui sont à la ramasse. Ceux là il faut les déconnecter puis les reconnecter au compte iCloud pour les remettre d'aplomb. En général ça suffit...


----------



## johnny35 (8 Mai 2020)

Ok merci beaucoup pour votre aide. Je me suis débrouillé comme j'ai pu, mais c'est vrai qu'a l'époque on aurait du faire plusieurs comptes. tant pis. Merci encore pour vos réponses


----------

